# Look out He's retired



## Shadow (May 29, 2009)

First day of retirement. Woke up this morning with nothing to do but all the Honey Do's I been dodging. Just wanted to forewarn everyone we are starting to plan some trips. So keep an eye out for that Ford with the Montana broke down on the side of the road. I'll gladly except a tow from a Dodge or Chevy!  :laugh: Have been asking DL a lot of question on trip planning and choosing campgrounds. We basically have only camped in our area all these years. So will have lot's of question on that subject. To all our friends on RVUSA. Hope to see Ya on the road somewhere    .


----------



## C Nash (May 29, 2009)

Re: Look out He's retired

Way to go Shadow :bleh:  Congrats on making retirement.  Never had a bored day since I retired in 02. Doing just what you want takes a lot of nothing   maybe we'll meet up somewhere out there. Just watch for a HR towing a Chev tracker with nash on the tracker tire cover.  Said that wrong I mean a Chev tracker pushing a HR Ford MH   :laugh:


----------



## brodavid (May 29, 2009)

Re: Look out He's retired

Good going, enjoy and God Bless all your trips


----------



## LEN (May 29, 2009)

Re: Look out He's retired

I have been retired for 13 years(is that lucky) and never have time for what I want to do, too many honey do's. I have been RVing for over 44 years and as trouble for a bit more. This winter was our first long term and didn't really forget anything we needed, wanted maybe. Clothing was the hardest to sort out as we were in for all purpose 4 season camping. We had been on several overnight week type trips in the MH and that got us the cookware, and normal living items, really not too different than the home just scaled down on numbers. After read all the post here and other sites we had too many items and did scale down a bit and figured we could purchase anything else we needed on the road. Just never get stressed. it's easy on the road iiiiiiiiiiiffff one does not put unrealistic time limits on where you need to be.

LEN


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 29, 2009)

Re: Look out He's retired

Congrats Butch,  I am sure Shirley will keep you busy!!

Hope you can make it East sometime and we can meet up.  I won't be retiring any time soon, so I am sort of stuck close to home. (for now)


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 29, 2009)

Re: Look out He's retired



Double post, there should be a way to delete these. Sorry


----------



## brodavid (May 29, 2009)

Re: Look out He's retired

AMEN TO THAT


----------



## cwishert (May 29, 2009)

Re: Look out He's retired

I guess you will be mapping out all the Casino's with nice RV parks :laugh:  :clown:   I wish I could be at that point.  Got to wait  a few more years.  As for the honey do,  well I already get and give enough of that. :clown:


----------



## Shadow (May 29, 2009)

Re: Look out He's retired

Thank for the congrats gang.  Chelse if you do get to Texas again call us so we can meet up. Ken, you probably will see us this fall. Have family in Maine to see. Can't use the work excuse. :laugh: Carol we are going to the casino Sun. and Mon. to celebrate. Can get you a free room if you guys want to come over.  Good tips Len thanks. And brodavid, that picture there is quite an upgrade from your last ride you had posted.   One question, when planning a trip. What method do you use to plan your route. I hate to keep bugging Tex for his route planning service.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (May 29, 2009)

Re: Look out He's retired














Hey if you should happen to be traveling through southern Illinois and have any trouble, just let us know and we'll give you an assist!

We will be taking a trip up to Maine this July ourselves.


----------



## C Nash (May 29, 2009)

Re: Look out He's retired

Shadow, Maine is on our to make list also but think we'll try to catch the western states we missed first. East coast camping is just about to get out of my budget


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (May 29, 2009)

Re: Look out He's retired





> C Nash - 5/29/2009  8:24 PM  Shadow, Maine is on our to make list also but think we'll try to catch the western states we missed first. East coast camping is just about to get out of my budget



Yipes! Does that mean it's real expensive? We were just going to make a three week trip from southern IL to Maine and back again. Hoping not to overdo on our budget. Looking to stay at as many military campgrounds as possible.


----------



## C Nash (May 29, 2009)

Re: Look out He's retired

SB, It don't take much to get out of my budget range


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

Re: Look out He's retired

hey ,, Butch ,, glad to hear that ,, and enjoy ,,, well after u get done with the honey do's ,, but i envy u ,, i am planning on doing the same ,, in a close few months ,, my boat is on the way in ,, and then a new MH and then the road ,, with no place to go ,, and all the time to get there ,, but u know me ,, i'll spend it on some beach ,,, some where    :approve:    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim (May 30, 2009)

Re: Look out He's retired

Good job Butch.  Come hook up with us.  Leaving from Houston June 10 headed to The Badlands, Wy and Yellowstone.  I get better maps from Mapquest than any others.


----------



## DL Rupper (May 30, 2009)

Re: Look out He's retired

ENJOY, ENJOY, ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Maine campgrounds do cost a bunch, but it is a great place to see and well worth a RV trip

Butch, like I said before, the best route to take when retired and you have the time is just to point the RV in the direction you wish to go and go.  Well maybe in the GPS era just put the final town/city or address and pull the trigger on fastest or shortest route.  Have fun.  When you make detailed plans they seldom work.  Seat of the pants navigation is the funnest. :laugh:  :bleh:


----------



## Shadow (May 30, 2009)

Re: Look out He's retired

Thanks for the offer Jim. Not quite ready yet. Still tying up some lose ends here. I hear Ya DL.....


----------



## elkhartjim (May 30, 2009)

Re: Look out He's retired

Watch those loose ends, they'll end up in a knot before you know it.


----------



## rjf7g (May 30, 2009)

Re: Look out He's retired

Congratulations.  I am sure you will have a world of fun on the road.


----------



## H2H1 (May 30, 2009)

Re: Look out He's retired

well Butch what can I say that hasn't been said by the others, anyway congratulation again. I hope to see you at Ken's open house next year.


----------



## C Nash (May 30, 2009)

Re: Look out He's retired

Butch you will never find the end of that rope with loose ends.  Just tie a knot in it hang on and go with the wind. Follow the wind for better gas milage and go where it takes you.  Alaska is calling and you'll never regret it. Just tell Shirley to throw some pans in the rv  for cornbread a gallon of buttermilk and  hit the road. Have fun you and Shirley have earned it.


----------



## brodavid (Jun 2, 2009)

Re: Look out He's retired

all of the above,  with love and prayers,

msjackie


----------



## msjackie (Jun 2, 2009)

Re: Look out He's retired

sorry I signed in on dave's uplink,

all of the above , with love and prayers,

and do not forget the honey list maker


----------



## cwishert (Jun 4, 2009)

Re: Look out He's retired

Shadow,  We were in Las Vegas on Monday through Wednesday.  Spent our 25th anniversary there.  It was fun but I don't plan on going back any time soon.  I hope that you will offer me a free room again sometime though.  But probably won't be able to go when you do because John can't get weekdays off.  Unlike yourself who is now wonderfully "REtired"!  Have fun and keep us posted on your travels.  I am sure one of these days we will be going east on the same day and will be able to meet y'all.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 7, 2009)

Re: Look out He's retired

Anytime Carol, BTW we are sending this message on our new laptop and our verizon broadband phone card. One of the loose ends we needed to untie for our travels. Clear up a few apointments this month, and go for a trip somewhere. Maybe we will get to run into a few of you  this summer. :


----------



## Kirk (Jun 7, 2009)

Re: Look out He's retired

Butch,

Come on over to Lavon Lake, just northeast of Dallas and we will gladly help you celebrate! We hit the road nine plus years ago and that was the best choice that we ever made. We are staying at East Fork Park, a COE park just outside of Wylie, TX.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 8, 2009)

Re: Look out He's retired

Sounds good Kirk. We are planning a trip to Shreveport so could stop by on our way. Problem it's a couple of weeks away.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 8, 2009)

Re: Look out He's retired

GO, GO, GO Butch..  Don't put it off.  Get out on a few short recon trips.  Let us know how the Verizon broadband card works out.  We got 1 a couple of months ago, but haven't been out on the road with it yet.  SEPTEMBER is when we will be out "on the road" again.  It can't get here soon enough.  bored in Ohio.


----------



## elkhartjim (Jun 8, 2009)

Re: Look out He's retired

DL, I use an Altell card...now owned by Verizon and I've had good service out of it.  One thing to remember, just because you have good cell service doesn't always mean you'll have good air card service.  I was told they use different frequencies.


----------



## elkhartjim (Jun 8, 2009)

Re: Look out He's retired

Here you go Butch....
Wisdom Of A Retiree!! 


  I've often been asked, 'What do you old folks do now that  you're retired'? Well..I'm fortunate to  have a chemical engineering  background, and one of the things I enjoy most is  turning beer, wine, Crown Royal, Glen Levitt Scotch and margaritas into  urine. 



And  I'm pretty darn good at it,  too


----------



## Shadow (Jun 8, 2009)

Re: Look out He's retired

Too funny Jim. :laugh:   On the air card we were told that anywhere you can get a signal with your cell. Your air card will work. Will see...


----------

